# New camera or new lens?



## torialiv (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm wanting to upgrade my equipment, but I'm not sure the best way to go about this.  I'm currently shooting with an XSi, and I have two lenses:  the kit lens ef-s 18-55 and the ef 50.  I mainly shoot with the 50 because it's highly preferable over the kit lens, but sometimes I need more flexibility.  The body and kit lens were a graduation present that I didn't pick out, but I really enjoy this camera.  Am I right to think that a new lens would help me achieve higher-quality images on my current body, or should I upgrade the body (and probably then only be able to afford another kit lens)?  Any input is greatly appreciated; I'm a little overwhelmed by all the research by I've been doing.  Thanks!


----------



## Buckster (Feb 18, 2012)

Both those lenses are capable of making fantastic photos.  I would suggest mastering them first.  Check this post out:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-looking-replace-my-kit-lens.html#post2455834


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 18, 2012)

Both camera and lens will affect the image quality ... but to what degree vs. cost.
Sure, there are many documents stating the advantages/quality improvements ... but will that improve YOUR images ? 
As Buckster pointed out ... master what you have first.
Don't be so quick to discount the equipment you have.


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 18, 2012)

What about your current equipment feels most limiting to you?  What specific areas of image quality do you want to improve?


----------



## Dao (Feb 18, 2012)

If you do not know what you need to upgrade because you do not know why you need to upgrade, then you do not need to upgrade yet.

You are going after certain result and find that the limitation is the camera gear (of course, the limitations could be skills or experience), then do some research and you should be able to know what to upgrade next.   First, find out what type of result you want and go from there.

(You need to know how to cook and the type of food you like to make before you go buy the cooking tools.   Hope that make sense.)


----------



## Bossy (Feb 18, 2012)

If you're just aching to buy some new toys, look into some off camera flash equipment and transmitters/recievers.


----------



## Cop J (Feb 19, 2012)

I suggest investing in a new lens vs a camera body. A new camera body will produce pictures very similar to your XSi, except for having certain perks like better low light quality. A new camera is always nice, but it seems that you'd do better with a different, more versatile lens. My father has an XT, while I have a T2i, while I know people who have expensive full-frames, and the biggest difference in pictures are due to flash, the lens, and of course composure. I think most would prefer (if money wasn't involved) a XT with a 24-70mm L lens and hot shoe flash than a 5D MKII with just a kit lens.


----------



## torialiv (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for advice, everyone.  I wasn't trying to discount the equipment that I have, because I really do enjoy it.  I'm just looking to expand my gear and was looking for suggestions to narrow down the research.  I feel most limited by a lack of flexibility with my lenses.  They are capable of great shots, and the majority of the time they work great.  There are times however, when a different lens would be nice.  I've been looking into lenses, though, evaluating my needs.  Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 20, 2012)

torialiv said:


> Thanks for advice, everyone.  I wasn't trying to discount the equipment that I have, because I really do enjoy it.  I'm just looking to expand my gear and was looking for suggestions to narrow down the research.  I feel most limited by a lack of flexibility with my lenses.  They are capable of great shots, and the majority of the time they work great.  There are times however, when a different lens would be nice.  I've been looking into lenses, though, evaluating my needs.  Thanks for your suggestions.


The question is: What is it you'd like to be able to shoot or achieve, that you can't shoot or achieve right now with your current lenses?


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 25, 2012)

Great advice has been given. Thinking about going macro? You know, once you go macro you never go back :mrgreen:


----------



## daarksun (Mar 2, 2012)

Your lenses are fine.  I would upgrade the camera... 50D, 60D or even the rebel T2i or T3i.


----------



## iresq (Mar 2, 2012)

torialiv said:


> Thanks for advice, everyone.  I wasn't trying to discount the equipment that I have, because I really do enjoy it.  I'm just looking to expand my gear and was looking for suggestions to narrow down the research.  I feel most limited by a lack of flexibility with my lenses.  They are capable of great shots, and the majority of the time they work great.  There are times however, when a different lens would be nice.  I've been looking into lenses, though, evaluating my needs.  Thanks for your suggestions.


  Expand on that...what kind of a different lens?  Faster, longer, closer, wider?


----------



## daarksun (Mar 2, 2012)

The problem with your current XSi is that it's iso value is low (high noise at the higher ISOs), the focusing system is slow and if you have to crop an image you would not even be able to print a quality 8x10 most likely.  for lenses it depends greatly on what you like to shoot. Indoors, outdoors, sports, portraits or landscape/cityscape images.  For more night time or indoors the faster lenses rule your choice from 1.4 to 2.8.  The 3.5 and 4.0 can be used in lower light but need the steady hand.  Your 50mm is nice for low light shooting already.   The 85mmm f1.8 is excellent, the 16-85 cannon or the Sigma 17-70mm f2.8-4.0 is a quality lens for around $469 retail new.  Many like the Canon 70-200mm f4 L lens. the 70-300 for less than $250 is excellent too.  Lots of choice depending on needs.


----------



## Sherm (Mar 2, 2012)

I also have an Xsi and have been "working" on my photography for about a year. There are lots of good points here. Yes - it is always fun to buy new toys, no they won't automatically make you better. For me the Speedlite 430EX II has a made a big difference, but I am often indoors with fast moving kids. Before getting a new body you need to decide on a crop sensor or full frame. This will also dictate the lens upgrade you may want to consider. Do you want to do some video? If that is important then a new body will get you that.


----------

